# Carlton Pearson...  How Are the Mighty Fallen?



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2009)

This was a mighty man of God!   He was a frequent guest at our Church and he was known as the 'Single Pastor'.   I remember when he met his wife Gina and how happy we were when they were married.   

We loved his music, I have two of his music recordings from a while ago.   Then he suddenly hit the bottom.   The Body of Christ reached out and yet, his message of 'No Hell' grew stronger and stronger.   He was allowed to go his own chosen way.  

The sad things are this:

A Mighty Man of God has fallen 

He did not respond to the 'love' extended to him.   While there are reports of those who rebuked him; reviled him, cast him down and out for the count, there were all the more countless others who cried, loved, and extended nurture to him as well.  

Carlton rejected the sincere love of those in the 'Body' who did not want to lose him. 

The melt down followed shortly after.   The more he preached his message of heresy which was a complete distortion of the Bible,  a complete disent, contradicting what God says of hell. 

Here's where the enemy came in:    

When people began to leave his ministry, he became a King Saul, where a spirit of heavy depression, oppression and despair came uopn him.  satan had removed his safety net.   he had this intelligent man of God exactly where he wanted him.     

A gay church came in ............ to his rescue.   They were loving, soothing, and appealed not only to his brokenness, but to his beliefs, of no one goes to hell; no devil, no repentence. 

Carlton did not 'accept' the love of his Church, the love of the Ministers of the true word of God was rejected for they did not line up with Bishop Carlton's new theory.     The gay church became his ally.  

The media has successfully built this up to the gays being the ones of compassion and the ones of non compassion were the Body of Christ.  

My question to Carlton which he has never answered is this:   

What Bible are you reading?  

Here's his website:   

http://bishoppearson.com/mediaArchive.html

You will see several topics of his views listed on tis page.    He's way over the top with his views on gay marriage.   His views on 'no hell' are bad enough, but this he makes all kinds of erroneous excuses for.  

His commentary appears intelligent, for this man truly is an educated and articulate man.   I've always admired him and still do.    I love Pastor Carlton and I grieve for him.  

However, the enemy and the media and gay activists are using him as their front line, immensely for satan's own agenda.   Jesus said there would be an anti Christ.   I'm not saying Pastor Carlton is the anti Christ.   But his teachings are definitely anti Bible.   He is distorting the truth, making a mockery of the word and the Kingdom of God.

Apparently, Pastor Carlton's parents died in an 'unsaved' state.  And this haunts him to even think that his beloved parents and other family members may be in hell.   Hence, his message.  




> _*What if Hell didn’t really exist?*_
> 
> _Have you ever asked how a loving God could condemn most of His children to eternal torment? Bishop Carlton Pearson did, and his answer will change everything you ever thought you knew about God, eternity and God’s plan for humankind._
> 
> ...




I pray for this man.   I truly love Pastor Carlton and whatever happen, my prayer is for God to get through to this man's heart and redeem him from the enemy's plan of ultimate destruction.  

_The beauty of Israel is slain upon thy high places: how are the *Mighty Fallen?* _

 (2 Samuel 1:19)

What a tragic loss to the Body of Christ...  :Rose:

What a victory when we snatch him back, from the tangled hands of hell.


----------



## preciouzone (Apr 1, 2009)

It hurts my heart to hear and see him this way.  I used to 
love me some Carlton Pearson back in the day.  I watched
some footage of him on youtube and he is definitely not the same 
person at all... He seems confused and disturbed.  The Bible
tells us to put no trust in any man - I pray for him and those
who are surrounding him and falling deeper and deeper into
whatever ideas that they are buying into that is obviously not
of God.


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 1, 2009)

This is what I believe can happen when a person spends too much time engulfed in the church.  They get trained in a sense by all of the traditional protocols, witness so much corruption and contractory preaching of so many people over time that they lose sight of the Spirit.  When all the while you have to remember that you can't let just anybody feed you.  The problem with many churches today is that the pulpit has sought out the pews, when it used to be the other way around. Now everything is upside down and we have way more confused people roaming around, applying their concept of what the Gospel is.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 1, 2009)

He has committed the blasphemy of the Holy Ghost, the only sin for which there is NO forgiveness.

Mat 12:31 Wherefore I say unto you, *All manner of sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men: * *BUT the blasphemy [against] the [Holy] Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men.  *


There's nothing that can be done for him now.

..


----------



## gn1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, its awful.  It was a huge deal about 2-3 years ago.  We have an excellent radio station here in which we have a community forum that comes on from noon to 2pm CST KHVN heaven 97.  Issues are discussed on this station concerning the church and other things in news from a christian perspective.  

Carlton was a guest on that show a couple of times along with other people that believed as he does and those that did not, very interesting discussion.  Carlton had a few valid points but not enough to make me go in a different direction.  What is his wife doing?  He talked about loosing the members and a ton of money but he said he has always been front runner trailblazer and you all will see that he will make a comeback cause what he says is the truth.  He had studied someones doctrine and that's where he stumbled. 

Praying.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> This was a mighty man of God! He was a frequent guest at our Church and he was known as the 'Single Pastor'. I remember when he met his wife Gina and how happy we were when they were married.
> 
> We loved his music, I have two of his music recordings from a while ago. Then he suddenly hit the bottom. The Body of Christ reached out and yet, his message of 'No Hell' grew stronger and stronger. He was allowed to go his own chosen way.
> 
> ...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 1, 2009)

Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is final impenitence in mortal sin until death, an utterance against the Holy Spirit and malice against.  From all appearances, Pearson has left his formal teaching and is confused.  He's not dead yet and I don't think he has any malice against the Holy Spirit. He apparently has a change in theology.  I think we need to be careful about condemning someone to final death, esp. when that person is still alive.  But for the grace of G-d, all creation could be in hell due to sin.  G-d is the judge.  The reason I'm addressing it, I've seen this scripture misused, leaving pious people thinking they themselves have committed it.  


Disclaimer:  This post is in reference to addressing what theologians consider blasphemy of the Holy Spirit only and is not an attack on anyone in this forum.  I only wish to address this specific issue . Please do not take offense, it is not directed at you...but to the issue at hand.  In peace.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is final impenitence in mortal sin until death, an utterance against the Holy Spirit and malice against. From all appearances, Pearson has left his formal teaching and is confused. He's not dead yet and I don't think he has any malice against the Holy Spirit. He apparently has a change in theology. I think we need to be careful about condemning someone to final death, esp. when that person is still alive. But for the grace of G-d, all creation could be in hell due to sin. G-d is the judge.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: This post is in reference to addressing what theologians consider blasphemy of the Holy Spirit only and is not an attack on anyone in this forum. I only wish to address this specific issue . Please do not take offense, it is not directed at you...but to the issue at hand. In peace.


ITA.  God has the final say

Thank you for the disclaimer!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

WHY OH WHY? Soapbox time...

The question is not how can a loving God send people to hell. 

The question is how can a just God give his only Son to die for a sinful people because he doesnt want us to live apart from Him? 

We are truly in the last days when people will be lovers of themselves and be right in there own eyes. 

Remember the parable of the wheat and the tares 

The Parable of the Wheat and the Tares

Matthew 13: 24 Another parable He put forth to them, saying: “The kingdom of heaven is like a man who sowed good seed in his field; 25 but while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat and went his way. 26 But when the grain had sprouted and produced a crop, then the tares also appeared. 27 So the servants of the owner came and said to him, ‘Sir, did you not sow good seed in your field? How then does it have tares?’ 28 He said to them, ‘An enemy has done this.’ The servants said to him, ‘Do you want us then to go and gather them up?’ 29 But he said, ‘No, lest while you gather up the tares you also uproot the wheat with them. 30 *Let both grow together until the harvest, and at the time of harvest I will say to the reapers, “First gather together the tares and bind them in bundles to burn them, but gather the wheat into my barn.*”

We are in the wheat and tares maturation season. Soon the tares will be gathered up and burned. 

My young adult minister said to me last night...ALL roads lead away from God (broad is the way). Therefore there is one way back to God and thats through Jesus Christ. 



Matthew 7:13 “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. 14 Because[a] narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.

Off my soapbox...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 1, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> *Apparently, Pastor Carlton's parents died in an 'unsaved' state. And this haunts him to even think that his beloved parents and other family members may be in hell. Hence, his message. *
> 
> 
> 
> ll.


 
Shimmie - I think this is what happened too (in the bolded).

He probably prayed for his parent's salvation while they lived on earth. When it didn't happen, I'm quite sure the enemy tormented his soul. As a result, the torments and grief opened a doorway for the enemy to attack him with the spirit of deception.

I'm not perfect but I try to stay consistently in the word of God and prayer; especially when I'm at my lowest, and in a vulnerable position. The enemy subtly attacks the saints when we are really in a weakened state of mind. At this point, the enemy can deceive the very elect; whether you are a pastor, minister, or regular ole' Joe the plumber.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is final impenitence in mortal sin until death, an utterance against the Holy Spirit and malice against. From all appearances, Pearson has left his formal teaching and is confused. He's not dead yet and I don't think he has any malice against the Holy Spirit. He apparently has a change in theology. I think we need to be careful about condemning someone to final death, esp. when that person is still alive. But for the grace of G-d, all creation could be in hell due to sin. G-d is the judge. The reason I'm addressing it, I've seen this scripture misused, leaving pious people thinking they themselves have committed it.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: This post is in reference to addressing what theologians consider blasphemy of the Holy Spirit only and is not an attack on anyone in this forum. I only wish to address this specific issue . Please do not take offense, it is not directed at you...but to the issue at hand. In peace.


 

Amen! God does have the final world. I understand how he can get caught up in the theology. I got caught up in it myself once upon a time. But God snatched me back. I pray the same thing happens for him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> WHY OH WHY? Soapbox time...
> 
> The question is not how can a loving God send people to hell.
> 
> ...


This is good stuff right here


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - I think this is what happened too (in the bolded).
> 
> He probably prayed for his parent's salvation while they lived on earth. When it didn't happen, I'm quite sure the enemy tormented his soul. As a result, the torments and grief opened a doorway for the enemy to attack him with the spirit of deception.
> 
> I'm not perfect but I try to stay consistently in the word of God and prayer; especially when I'm at my lowest, and in a vulnerable position. The enemy subtly attacks the saints when we are really in a weakened state of mind. *At this point, the enemy can deceive the very elect; whether you are a pastor, minister, or regular ole' Joe the plumber*.


 And he does....e'rday.erplexed

Great post!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Amen! God does have the final world. I understand how he can get caught up in the theology. I got caught up in it myself once upon a time. But God snatched me back. I pray the same thing happens for him.


Thank God for His love and His mercy towards us....we are absolutely nothing without Him!

Praise the Name of Jesus!  

Bless His Holy Name!


----------



## msa (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't understand why he was built up as so "mighty" in the first place. I think this is a recurrent problem that believers have. Just because the man was a good preacher, followed the word, etc. etc. doesn't make him "mighty". The church is so quick to put people on a pedestal and then want to lament and nitpick when the person makes a misstep or goes through something or sins.

Designating people as "mighty" or whatever else forces a mantle upon them that many times God didn't ordain, and then we want to condemn them when they sin. He is human, as are we. If we didn't keep building folks up so high, they wouldn't have so far to fall.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

gn1g said:


> He had studied someones doctrine and that's where he stumbled.
> 
> Praying.


 
I needed to read that. Thank you.


----------



## momi (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you all watch Nightline?  I was excited to see it because Mark Driscoll is one of my earthly heros.  He can usually be found in rare form, but I could tell he was holding back during the special.  

Carlton appears to be very confused about what exactly he does believe.  It changed from one comment to the next.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

I completely agree. People give too much credit to ministers.

But in the same manner, when you accept the call to minister, you also accept responsiblity for many sheep you will be leading. So when he fell hard, it leaves alot of his congregation confused and often questioning what they believe as well (they were learning from him all this time). As a result of this, alot of people may leave the church and leave Jesus and take up false doctrine. 

This is bigger then him. He wasnt just another Joe Blow. He was a well-respected minister of people who followed his preaching and leadership. As a result, he will lead alot of people away from God. 



msa said:


> I don't understand why he was built up as so "mighty" in the first place. I think this is a recurrent problem that believers have. Just because the man was a good preacher, followed the word, etc. etc. doesn't make him "mighty". The church is so quick to put people on a pedestal and then want to lament and nitpick when the person makes a misstep or goes through something or sins.
> 
> Designating people as "mighty" or whatever else forces a mantle upon them that many times God didn't ordain, and then we want to condemn them when they sin. He is human, as are we. If we didn't keep building folks up so high, they wouldn't have so far to fall.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

momi said:


> Did you all watch Nightline? I was excited to see it because *Mark Driscoll* is one of my earthly heros. He can usually be found in rare form, but I could tell he was holding back during the special.
> 
> Carlton appears to be very confused about what exactly he does believe. It changed from one comment to the next.


 
Love love love him.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 1, 2009)

gn1g said:


> *He had studied someones doctrine and that's where he stumbled. *
> 
> Praying.


 
See...he was studying someone's else doctrine while he was probably in a vulnerable state (to overcome his grief).

Lord have mercy.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

momi said:


> Did you all watch Nightline? I was excited to see it because Mark Driscoll is one of my earthly heros. He can usually be found in rare form, but I could tell he was holding back during the special.
> 
> Carlton appears to be very confused about what exactly he does believe. It changed from one comment to the next.


So true.  A double-minded man is unstable in ALL his ways.

I remember when this came out about 2 years ago.  What a mess.  They even had a special on CNN with him.

I pray that he gets delivered from this


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> See...he was studying someone's else doctrine while he was probably in a vulnerable state to overcome his grief.
> 
> Lord have mercy.....


This is a quote of what he said happened to him to make him change completely his thoughts:



> _And one night, as he watched Peter Jennings' report on the parade of suffering in Rwanda, he had a revelation. _
> 
> _"I remember thinking that these were probably Muslims because God wouldn't let that happen to Christians," he said. "Unbelieving Muslims, little starving babies and that they were going to die and go to hell." _
> _"And that's when I said, 'God, how could you, how could you call yourself a loving God and a living God, and just let them suffer like that, then to suck them into hell?'" he continued. _
> ...


He did not say "I heard the Lord say..."

The whole story here:

http://abcnews.go.com/2020/Story?id=3362554


----------



## msa (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I completely agree. *People give too much credit to ministers.*
> 
> But in the same manner, when you accept the call to minister, you also accept responsiblity for many sheep you will be leading. So when he fell hard, *it leaves alot of his congregation confused and often questioning what they believe as well (they were learning from him all this time). As a result of this, alot of people may leave the church and leave Jesus and take up false doctrine. *
> 
> This is bigger then him. He wasnt just another Joe Blow. He was a well-respected minister of people who followed his preaching and leadership. As a result, he will lead alot of people away from God.



See that's the problem, people give their leaders too much credit and then sublimate the leader's word/teachings for those of the bible. My pastor always tells us that he is responsible for us, but we are still responsible for our individual salvation; he makes it clear that we are not to follow him blindly but to look to the word and Holy Spirit continually to be sure that we are on the right path. 

No matter how amazing my pastor may be, he is just a man. I don't make him out to be any different or higher or more enlightened than anyone else because we all have the same Holy Spirit. And, sin or no sin, he can't make me question my beliefs or leave the church if I'm allowing the Holy Spirit to guide me.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm just getting back to my computer.    Your posts are all amazing and I'm thankful for each of you.  I've only skimmed through them so far.  I have to go back and read each post.

I have to tell you, that I love this man.  There are Churches who love him, far more than the media and Pastor Carlton are giving credit for.  

I know of Pastors and Churches who have wept for him and still are.   Not because he's Mighty, but because he is our brother and he's fallen from a high place into a state of low that fits the world.  

See right now, the world 'loves' him.  He's fallen right into their agenda to disparage the Church.   Right now, Pastor Carlton is supporting the ideals that the world wants lifted high as a standard.   

The mission of the world has always been to devalue God and escalate the value of the enemy.   They love it when a child of God renounces God's Word.   They love having 'Chrisitians' such as Pastor Carlton as their Poster Child.   It becomes satan's banner, spread over the world that says, even one of God's own has renounced Him and now he's with us.  

Here's something that I've noticed:

Out of all........ 'ALL'  of the men who have fallen; why him to gain so much media attention and 'awards' for it?  

Hmmmmmmm...... 

The devil is a Liar!  

I wouldn't put it past God to have Pastor Carlton, do an about face on the devil before the entire world, making satan's plan all in vain. 

I'm going back to read each of your messages in depth.  I've only skimmed through so far.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

msa said:


> See that's the problem, people give their leaders too much credit and then sublimate the leader's word/teachings for those of the bible. *My pastor always tells us that he is responsible for us, but we are still responsible for our individual salvation; he makes it clear that we are not to follow him blindly but to look to the word and Holy Spirit continually to be sure that we are on the right path. *
> 
> No matter how amazing my pastor may be, he is just a man. I don't make him out to be any different or higher or more enlightened than anyone else because we all have the same Holy Spirit. And, sin or no sin, he can't make me question my beliefs or leave the church if I'm allowing the Holy Spirit to guide me.


 
My pastor says the same thing. We have some sort of bible study class every single day (except holidays and if the church is close that day). Thank God for Kingdom men that dont believe they have final say on interpretation of the bible.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Amen! God does have the final world. I understand how he can get caught up in the theology. I got caught up in it myself once upon a time. But God snatched me back. I pray the same thing happens for him.


 
I'd like to hear your testimony!


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 1, 2009)

Is he still married?

WHat does this paradigm shift do to a marriage?


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Is he still married?
> 
> WHat does this paradigm shift do to a marriage?


He and Gina are still together.   

That term "paradigm shift' was a 'catch phrase', if you will.   It depends on who's using the term.   Even the 'world' has used it.   

Bottomline:  It means the tide has shifted; there's a change in the flow of things.    Depending on who's using the term, the 'change' is whatever it means and/or applies to them or the topic, issue.........    

However....... there is a change in the tide of things.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2009)

I've read your posts.    All of you have blessed me so much.   Your comments show just how strong we still are in Christ Jesus, no matter who else has fallen.  

I mean this.  Each of you are proof positive of what God has called each of us to.   No matter what we still stand by His word.  

God bless each of you and I do mean each and every  one.   I apologize for not responding to everyone's posts individually.   It's been a busy work day.  

*For each and everyone of you*  

Thank you for keeping me grounded.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 1, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Blasphemy against the Holy Spirit is final impenitence in mortal sin until death, an utterance against the Holy Spirit and malice against. From all appearances, Pearson has left his formal teaching and is confused. He's not dead yet and I don't think he has any malice against the Holy Spirit. He apparently has a change in theology. I think we need to be careful about condemning someone to final death, esp. when that person is still alive. But for the grace of G-d, all creation could be in hell due to sin. G-d is the judge. The reason I'm addressing it, I've seen this scripture misused, leaving pious people thinking they themselves have committed it.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: This post is in reference to addressing what theologians consider blasphemy of the Holy Spirit only and is not an attack on anyone in this forum. I only wish to address this specific issue . Please do not take offense, it is not directed at you...but to the issue at hand. In peace.


 

No offense taken. 

He's is preaching a different gospel and turning the truth of God's word into a lie. It's not like a minister that simply misunderstands scripture and unknowlingly teaches it, purposely misusing scripture or a certain doctrine. He once preached the *truth* of God's word but now is teaching that that was not the truth.

Hbr 6:4For [it is] impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, 

Hbr 6:5And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, 

Hbr 6:6If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put [him] to an open shame.
Hbr 6:7For the earth which drinketh in the rain that cometh oft upon it, and bringeth forth herbs meet for them by whom it is dressed, receiveth blessing from God: 
Hbr 6:8But that which beareth thorns and briers [is] rejected, and [is] nigh unto cursing; whose end [is] to be burned.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 1, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> I'd like to hear your testimony!


 
Gladly! 

During my previous relationship, my boyfriend introduced me to THE SECRET! Ya'll know what  I am talking about. It was great stuff. Eye opening, new, different, fresh. A possible way of getting the things I've always wanted in life. The doctrine: Push God's buttons, He's your puppet, You make your own destiny and reality, blah blah blah...can you sense my sarcasm? 

Oh yeah, that 'minister' that Carlton was talking to Michael Beckwith was in the Secret...Ummm I wonder why?

From there I went deeper. Learning about the Law of Attraction, creating visions broads for my OWN will in my life, E.F.T, extra-terrestial life, Significance of 2012, etc...etc... leading me further from Jesus. 

Then the kicker, I begin to learn about the Kemetian God (overview: Europe stole Egypt's jesus and religion, made it there own, and 'white'd' it up), perceived origins of Christianity, and contradictions in the Bible. I was pretty messed up after that. Very lost and very confused. 

I became convinced the Jesus the bible talks about is not the real Jesus. I became convinced that all religions in some why lead to Heaven. I almost became convinced I shouldnt call myself a Christian any longer. I became convinced that I was enlightened and free. 

Soon after God dealt very intensely in my spirit but I couldnt hear him clearly and often times just down right ignored him. I was fornicating and so in love that I felt too ashamed to turn to God and was in fear because I knew once I turned to God I would have to give up my ex. He wasnt good for me and encouraged some of my beliefs. Keep in mind me and my ex called ourselves Christians. 

Over the past year, God turned my world upside down. Too much to name. But I've learned to thank God and be faithful in the storms because just like rain is needed for trees to grow so our trials to make us stronger. All in all, he was preparing me for a time when he knew I would be brought to my knees. And I was brought down....

I left my ex and I immediately thought clearer. God spoke to my spirit and made a few things very clear to me: 


Do not question me. I know whats best for you. I love you and will never lead you astray.
I am a jealous God. Do not put a man or yourself before Me.
I came to earth and lived a perfect life to save you from yourself and to show you how to live. So give me your cares, take my cares, and follow me.

Ever since then, even though I may not always be able to articulate it well but You can not tell me Jesus doesnt live. You can not me that there is not a spiritual warfare going on. I am committed to living the life Christ died for me to have. 

My goal is to be willing just as Mary was willing to be used to advance God's will.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Gladly!
> 
> During my previous relationship, my boyfriend introduced me to THE SECRET! Ya'll know what I am talking about. It was great stuff. Eye opening, new, different, fresh. A possible way of getting the things I've always wanted in life. The doctrine: Push God's buttons, He's your puppet, You make your own destiny and reality, blah blah blah...can you sense my sarcasm?
> 
> ...


You are such a beautiful witness for the Lord!   

   for this powerful testimony!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Gladly!
> 
> During my previous relationship, my boyfriend introduced me to THE SECRET! Ya'll know what I am talking about. It was great stuff. Eye opening, new, different, fresh. A possible way of getting the things I've always wanted in life. The doctrine: Push God's buttons, He's your puppet, You make your own destiny and reality, blah blah blah...can you sense my sarcasm?
> 
> ...


 

I agree with Shimmie as well...a powerful witness! thank you, thank you, thank you....what the enemy meant for evil, God turned it around for your good and for His glory!


----------



## momi (Apr 1, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Gladly!
> 
> During my previous relationship, my boyfriend introduced me to THE SECRET! Ya'll know what I am talking about. It was great stuff. Eye opening, new, different, fresh. A possible way of getting the things I've always wanted in life. The doctrine: Push God's buttons, He's your puppet, You make your own destiny and reality, blah blah blah...can you sense my sarcasm?
> 
> ...


 
What a powerful testimony!  Thank you so much for sharing this! God is a faithful God and His truth endures from everlasting to everlasting!


----------

